# Peticious.com



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They were in mine and so I was curious and checked out their web site. They have a gallery and images but none from our group. So I got even more curious and they have been in every person's profile that I checked, and I checked over 20. Just got my suspicion up is all.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Yes there were in my profile too and I don't know why,plus I don't know why others came to it either lol*


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep, they've been in mine! Really odd! Hmmmmm  Kinda makes you wonder, doesn't it???


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

yes, they were in mine also.

what is up?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine too.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine too. I PM'd one of the admin about it a few days ago, but didn't hear back yet. I was wondering if it was a bot?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine too on the 1st.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

um i dont see them in mine :huh:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

yep...checked mine out too...hmm....should put a pic of ...never mind won't even go there...lol...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

They have been to mine as well. 

I'm sure they wanted us all to do what I just did, which is click on the web link and look at the website. LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:yes: I thought so too..how interesting :w00t: 





QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Sep 4 2008, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630083


> They have been to mine as well.
> 
> I'm sure they wanted us all to do what I just did, which is click on the web link and look at the website. LOL[/B]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

No she isn't a bot she visits another site also and I and a few others pestered her until she made one post then hasn't posted since just sits there online?????? :bysmilie: Maybe she thinks google or Yahoo search will pick up her web name in relation to the forums who knows weird!!!!! :huh: 

Edit: I was just thinking mabe she thinks if she goes into the profiles (she did mine on 9/1) we would get curious and go to her website. :shocked:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Mine too but I did not click on their link.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mine too..........someone brought this person to my attention a few days ago. She showed up on my profile page, but has since disappeared because there have been visitors afterwards.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yep, in mine too. :huh:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Count me in....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mine, too, just today, but I didn't click on the link.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mine, as well. But to be honest with you, I'm thinking she may be doing research,
as far as starting up her own company, with regards to dog items. 

Not sure, but it does seem harmless.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine too and now I have found my Mom's and Dad's Christmas gift. :biggrin: A tag for their dog, since they both told me, "we don't need or want anything" and I KNOW they will love the tag I found.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Was in mine too on 9/2/08. This is weird. I didn't click on her link either.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 4 2008, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630112


> Mine, as well. But to be honest with you, I'm thinking she may be doing research,
> as far as starting up her own company, with regards to dog items.
> 
> Not sure, but it does seem harmless.[/B]



Deb if she was doing research why go into everyones profile? It took me 2-3 months to have her post a thread about herself somewhere else and that was the only thing she posted.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine too - but I get lots of random visitors  . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 4 2008, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630090


> Mine too but I did not click on their link.[/B]



Me, too - I was too lazy to click on their site!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

mine too. Maybe she is hoping we will all click on the link, which will get her count up so that her site will show up in a better position on the search engines.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

She has been to mine also. I have mixed feeligns on her though. She is on two other Malt sites that I know of and never post there either. So maybe this thread will get her to post and let us nosey people know why she is being nosey. Sorry guys. I just could not help myself.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 4 2008, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630126


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 4 2008, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630112





> Mine, as well. But to be honest with you, I'm thinking she may be doing research,
> as far as starting up her own company, with regards to dog items.
> 
> Not sure, but it does seem harmless.[/B]



Deb if she was doing research why go into everyones profile? It took me 2-3 months to have her post a thread about herself somewhere else and that was the only thing she posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know. I didn't know it took her 2-3 months to post elsewhere. 

I was thinking "she" thought the profiles would have info.

I'm a bit tired ~ LOL

If I may add, I do not appreciate "Newbies" who, Do Not Introduce Themselves. 

I'm with you. I didn't read the entire thread. Sorry about that. As I said,
I'm a bit tired. Forgive me, I'm a bone-head. LBB, agrees ~ lol 

Hey, LBB, you're a bigger "Bone-Head". And yes, that was in caps  

So yep, this broad/dude, is a bit "out there".


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

No problem....here wake up check out this newbie.  
[attachment=406339040064.JPG]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She was in mine 9-1, but i didn't click on the link.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 5 2008, 04:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630110


> Mine, too, just today, but I didn't click on the link.[/B]


mine to?? :shocked:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Sep 5 2008, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630173


> She was in mine 9-1, but i didn't click on the link.[/B]


 :wacko1: :wacko1: Neither did I Debbie. :wacko1: :wacko1:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They were in mine too on 9-1. Curiousity got the best of me and I clicked on the link. :brownbag:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 4 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630126


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 4 2008, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630112





> Mine, as well. But to be honest with you, I'm thinking she may be doing research,
> as far as starting up her own company, with regards to dog items.
> 
> Not sure, but it does seem harmless.[/B]



Deb if she was doing research why go into everyones profile? It took me 2-3 months to have her post a thread about herself somewhere else and that was the only thing she posted.
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are tons of people who join forums to read but have no time nor interest in posting. That in itself is not a red flag to me at all. There are sites that for some reason try to goad people in to posting but I never understood that.

But the site does appear to have perhaps just gone to our members list and clicked on everyone's name to get to their profiles. I will ask Joe to look in to it..... Thanks OP for bringing it to our attention. This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep she's been in my profile too, not that there is much info there, but I keep my email private and think maybe she could be collecting email addresses, just a thought


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine too, 9/1....I cannot tell why, but I bet Janet is right about gathering e mail addresses. My e mail is set to "private" because of some nasty hate emails I have recieved in the past so...Nothing to gather on my profile...I did have quite a stalker though, getting up to 20 views a day for quite a while. Anyone else have that happen? My stalker seems to have thankfully slowed down now, I guess some people are just nosy and foolish..LOL!! Feels funny though that this user has peeked in on all of us...sort of creepy..... :wacko1: :behindsofa:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmm...I saw her as a visitor on my page too the other day too...but I didnt' think anything of it. Hopefully, it's harmless.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I saw her as a visitor to my profile as well, on 9/2


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She looked at my profile too except I'm nosy and had to click on the link :brownbag:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She was on mine on 9-1. I also did not click on the link~~~


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Sep 5 2008, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630282


> Mine too, 9/1....I cannot tell why, but I bet Janet is right about gathering e mail addresses. My e mail is set to "private" because of some nasty hate emails I have recieved in the past so...Nothing to gather on my profile...I did have quite a stalker though, getting up to 20 views a day for quite a while. Anyone else have that happen? My stalker seems to have thankfully slowed down now, I guess some people are just nosy and foolish..LOL!! Feels funny though that this user has peeked in on all of us...sort of creepy..... :wacko1: :behindsofa:[/B]


I have had that happen.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Sep 5 2008, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630282


> Mine too, 9/1....I cannot tell why, but I bet Janet is right about gathering e mail addresses. My e mail is set to "private" because of some nasty hate emails I have recieved in the past so...Nothing to gather on my profile...I did have quite a stalker though, getting up to 20 views a day for quite a while. Anyone else have that happen? My stalker seems to have thankfully slowed down now, I guess some people are just nosy and foolish..LOL!! Feels funny though that this user has peeked in on all of us...sort of creepy..... :wacko1: :behindsofa:[/B]


I had not thought of that. 

I know the feeling about visitors on our profiles. It seems I have had as many visitors as I have posted post. Kind of funny. At least I know I am interesting. So look at it that way. You are a very interesting person. :rochard: :yahoo: :rochard:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sometimes when I'm wanting to PM someone, I've accidentally gone into their profile instead of clicking the "send a personal message". Other times when I'm wanting to look at the last few posts on a thread I've been following, I've accidentally clicked on the person rather than 'Last Post', which takes you into their profile.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 5 2008, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630408


> Sometimes when I'm wanting to PM someone, I've accidentally gone into their profile instead of clicking the "send a personal message". Other times when I'm wanting to look at the last few posts on a thread I've been following, I've accidentally clicked on the person rather than 'Last Post', which takes you into their profile.[/B]


THAT is normal...I am talking 20 views a DAY by someone online as anonymous...That way you won't know who they are unless you are on as ONLINE at the time they peep you...Anyway, it has calmed down, I was just curious who else had the same issue or if anyone else did..I got help from K/C's Mom, I would suggest doing that if you are having this issue. x0x0x N


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

There were on my profile also as a visitor.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

On mine 1 September also. 
Time to check and see what info I even have there. for future knowledge. hmmm


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess that's one way to advertise. I go to profiles a lot but just to check up on friends.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 5 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630306


> She looked at my profile too except I'm nosy and had to click on the link :brownbag:[/B]


and thats the point of them visiting all the profiles, they use their web address as the username and then visit profiles just to advertise themselves, its nothing malicious, just a little underhanded in my opinion, i'll probably delete the user, they are only here to drive business to their site and thats it


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 5 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630464


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 5 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630306





> She looked at my profile too except I'm nosy and had to click on the link :brownbag:[/B]


and thats the point of them visiting all the profiles, they use their web address as the username and then visit profiles just to advertise themselves, its nothing malicious, just a little underhanded in my opinion, i'll probably delete the user, they are only here to drive business to their site and thats it
[/B][/QUOTE]

Who in the world would have time to go into everybody's profile??? And good grief you would think after a few hours of that you would go NUTS!!!! :smstarz:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 5 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630464


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 5 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630306





> She looked at my profile too except I'm nosy and had to click on the link :brownbag:[/B]


and thats the point of them visiting all the profiles, they use their web address as the username and then visit profiles just to advertise themselves, its nothing malicious, just a little underhanded in my opinion, i'll probably delete the user, they are only here to drive business to their site and thats it

[/B][/QUOTE]
I think it is a good idea to delete them. I noticed they had been to my profile also and I didn't visit their site. With a username that is a .com and a logo I figured it was a trick to get business.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 5 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630464


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 5 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630306





> She looked at my profile too except I'm nosy and had to click on the link :brownbag:[/B]


and thats the point of them visiting all the profiles, they use their web address as the username and then visit profiles just to advertise themselves, its nothing malicious, just a little underhanded in my opinion, i'll probably delete the user, they are only here to drive business to their site and thats it

[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, not malicious, but I also feel it's underhanded. "Ambulance" chaser comes to mind.

I agree, I would simply delete the user. That kind of crap just rubs me the wrong way.

I am very protective of SM, and all of our members. You've worked so hard, Joe, and we
love ya, my friend.

Love LBB.COM ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Just Kidding ~ Had to throw that in there ~ :smrofl: 

The post was from ME :thmbup: 

And you, Joe, ROCK ~ :rochard:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 7 2008, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631505


> QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 5 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630464





> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 5 2008, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630306





> She looked at my profile too except I'm nosy and had to click on the link :brownbag:[/B]


and thats the point of them visiting all the profiles, they use their web address as the username and then visit profiles just to advertise themselves, its nothing malicious, just a little underhanded in my opinion, i'll probably delete the user, they are only here to drive business to their site and thats it

[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, not malicious, but I also feel it's underhanded. "Ambulance" chaser comes to mind.

I agree, I would simply delete the user. That kind of crap just rubs me the wrong way.

I am very protective of SM, and all of our members. You've worked so hard, Joe, and we
love ya, my friend.

Love LBB.COM ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Just Kidding ~ Had to throw that in there ~ :smrofl: 

The post was from ME :thmbup: 

And you, Joe, ROCK ~ :rochard:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Now Deb do it right now.........

Love LBB.Com/Snout/Eyes

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------

